# Bamboo



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

A friend asked me over while he worked on building a traditional 5wt, bamboo rod. It was a fascinating process; splitting, planing, and glueing the pieces together. 

When it was time to wrap the guides he asked me what color thread I wanted to use. Puzzled by his question, I wondered out loud why he would ask me my color preference. Grinning, my friend informed me that this rod was a gift to me. Wow! What a generous gesture. 

The rod was completed last week and made its maiden voyage to the San Marcos river this week. It was like living a dream. The fly line zipped through the guides as smooth and accurate casts sailed across the water. Some of the areas most playful fish were eager to join the party and catch a glance at the bamboo wonder. All were released to play again another day.

A solid largemouth bass put the new rod to the test, chomping down on a crawdad colored streamer. This rod is supple and sensitive, but has plenty of backbone to wear down a fighting fish. Flashes of green, streaking through the water, were interrupted with head shaking leaps. Soon the bass came to hand, posed for a photo or two, and slipped back into the depths.

A couple of minutes later, a solid thump signaled a new arrival to the afternoon's fishing trip. To my surprise, it was a massive Rio Grande cichlid . . . maybe the biggest I have ever seen. I was wading a gravel bar near the bottom of a deep pool, and the fish swam down deep into the current and fought like the devil. To my delight, the rod won the battle and the fish was whipped. 

The bamboo won't see everyday action, as my trips are pretty tough on the tackle. However, there will be plenty of special occasions, filled with great memories, thanks to a thoughtful friend.


----------



## hardhead52 (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow! That rod is a true work of art! Thumbs up to your friend.


----------



## capt.mak (Apr 9, 2014)

Every one should have a friend like yours, what an awesome gift.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Twice blessed!


----------



## Husky (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice. Did you happen to compare the size of your cichlid to the state record? 

The rod looks great and I like that Pflueger on there too.


----------

